# Hopler Global Investment Group



## Topgunint (15 July 2014)

Hi there, I was cold called by this "company" to invest in unleaded petrol options.
I knew straight away that it was a scam, but went along with it to find out where the website is.
They call themselves Hopler Global Investment Group, so if you are cold called by these people, ask them for their licence number and Australian company number, as it is illegal to deal in Australia without a Company number.
They will back off very quickly.
This is the website, which can't be found by searching alone, they will give it to you.
http://www.hgigrp.com/

The guy that called me was called Richard Gordon, his email is richard.gordon@hgigrp.com
I put this message on here, as it is the only way that people can find out about this scam by searching online.
All the best.


----------



## Palacaras (22 July 2014)

If it waddles like a duck quacks like a duck
It is a duck


----------



## Jens (5 August 2014)

Thanks for posting this. Hopefully it will save somebody from being ripped off.


----------

